# hai un fiore nel culo



## Paulfromitaly

Hola,

Una mia amica spagnola mi ha insegnato un po' di modi di dire Spagnoli, tra cui uno che mi ha fatto molto ridere.
Il problema è che essendo il mio Spagnolo vicino allo zero, non ho memorizzato quello che mi ha detto..
Dovrebbe essere una frase la cui traduzione letterale è " hai un fiore nel culo": potrebbe essere " tiene una flor en el culo" ?

Significa essere molto fortunati?

Grazie.


----------



## Malaia

"Tienes una flor en el culo" Creo que sí, que significa ser afortunado. Pero no entiendo por qué señalas la palabra como una palabrota, puesto que es un nombre como otro cualquiera en el cuerpo humano. Otra cosa sería "vete a tomar por c..." que sí sería una grosería.;D


----------



## housecameron

_Tiene*s* una flor..._
Creo que sí. ¡Mucha suerte!


----------



## gatogab

> Pero no entiendo por qué señalas la palabra como una palabrota, puesto que es un nombre como otro cualquiera en el cuerpo humano. Otra cosa sería "vete a tomar por c..." que sí sería una grosería.


La palabra formal para identificar esa parte del cuerpo humano es: '_ano o esfínter anal'._

Culo es vulgar y no se encuentra en los textos de anatomía.

Claro que decir '_tienes una flor en el esfínter anal'_, es simplemente snob y cursi y también estúpido.

Suerte y Fortuna.


----------



## Neuromante

Culo no es "vulgar", es coloquial. Nevera no se encuentra en los textos de anatomía y tampoco es vulgar.

Al margen de que lo signos de exclamación se usan con palabras mal sonantes y no con las vulgares.



Ano y culo no son lo mismo. ¿O "sedere" y "ano" significan lo mismo?


----------



## gatogab

*x---x*
Seguro que habeis oido muchas veces la expresión _“Tener una flor en el culo”_ refiriendose a tener mucha suerte
*x---x*


----------



## Damalfi

Es interesante: en italiano,  "culo" se siente como una palabra vulgar, aunque la use todo el mundo. A un niño no se le diría nunca "pulisciti bene il  culo dopo...", mientras que en España la oigo a cada rato, y me causa mayor extrañeza cuando la oigo en televisión (normalmente suavizada: "culito"). 
Me dicen que en Italia nadie dice más "sedere", pero cuando yo vivía allí y cuando me criaron, mis padres nunca se referían a mis nalgas con la palabra  "culo" :--)))


----------



## MOMO2

Damalfi said:


> Es interesante: en italiano,  "culo" se siente como una palabra vulgar, aunque la use todo el mundo. A un niño no se le diría nunca "pulisciti bene il  culo dopo...", mientras que en España la oigo a cada rato, y me causa mayor extrañeza cuando la oigo en televisión (normalmente suavizada: "culito").
> Me dicen que en Italia nadie dice más "sedere", pero cuando yo vivía allí y cuando me criaron, mis padres nunca se referían a mis nalgas con la palabra  "culo" :--)))


 
Tampoco me refiero yo a las nalgas de mi hijo llamándolas "culo". Faltaría más.  Depende de las familias. Es lo mismo que una familia en que dicen a cada rato "me c... en ...".



gatogab said:


> La palabra formal para identificar esa parte del cuerpo humano es: '_ano o esfínter anal'._
> 
> Culo es vulgar y no se encuentra en los textos de anatomía.
> 
> Claro que decir '_tienes una flor en el esfínter anal'_, es simplemente snob y cursi y también estúpido.
> 
> Suerte y Fortuna.


 


Neuromante said:


> Culo no es "vulgar", es coloquial. Nevera no se encuentra en los textos de anatomía y tampoco es vulgar.
> 
> Al margen de que lo signos de exclamación se usan con palabras mal sonantes y no con las vulgares.
> 
> 
> 
> Ano y culo no son lo mismo. ¿O "sedere" y "ano" significan lo mismo?


 
Según lo que dice el DRAE _culo_ (sin ) no es ni vulgar ni coloquial.

El culo, de toda mi vida, es sinónimo de "nalgas" y además es la parte inferior del vaso o de la botella 

¿Tienes vino? _Sólo me queda un *culín*_ es decir menos que un culo de vaso
_Llevar gafas como *culo* de botella_
_*Culo* de vaso_: piedra falsa que imita a una buena
_*Culo* de pollo_ : cuando algo está cosido mal y se forma un bulto en la tela

Palabra de Momo y de DRAE. Amén.


----------



## Neuromante

Bueno, Momo, depende del contexto.


----------



## gatogab

> El culo, de toda mi vida, es sinónimo de "nalgas" y además es la parte inferior del vaso o de la botella


Me eliminaron las definiciones DRAE, por lo que pongo las mias:
Culo (la Moderación pide un _'warn', _gatogab le pone su _'warn'_) = ano
Nalgas = sedere.
Las botellas ni los anteojos poseen _'ano'_, lo siento.


----------



## Neuromante

Pues "culo" sí que tienen las botellas. Y este culo no lleva signos de peligro



Y normalmente cuando alguien dice por la calle "Que culo tiene esa tía" al margen de que con el actual código penal le pueden caer hasta 6 años de cárcel, nadie pensaría que está hablando del esfínter de la señora.


----------



## gatogab

> ...nadie pensaría que está hablando del esfínter de la señora.


Precisamente se está hablando de su _'trasero = sedere'._


----------



## Neuromante

¿Lo ves? Ni siquiera tú lo has pensado.


A todas éstas.... Las botellas siguen teniendo culo


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> ¿Lo ves? Ni siquiera tú lo has pensado.
> 
> 
> A todas éstas.... Las botellas siguen teniendo culo


 
Tienen _'fondo', _las botellas y los vasos y los lentes gruesos.


----------



## MOMO2

Neuromante said:


> Bueno, Momo, depende del contexto.


Tienes razón. Hay frases en que la palabra aparece y sono frases vulgares. Pero no lo son por la palabra culo sino por lo demás. No sirve hacer ejemplos porque sabemos a qué frases me refiero. Pero si piensas es esas frases te darás cuenta de que estoy en lo cierto. Lo que dicen es vulgar, no las palabras que usan para decirlo.


----------



## MOMO2

Neuromante said:


> Pues "culo" sí que tienen las botellas. Y este culo no lleva signos de peligro
> 
> 
> 
> Y normalmente cuando alguien dice por la calle "Que culo tiene esa tía" al margen de que con el actual código penal le pueden caer hasta 6 años de cárcel, nadie pensaría que está hablando del esfínter de la señora.


 
¡6 años! Pues con todo lo que he oído en mi vida deberían estar las calles muy despejadas. Y las cárceles muy agolpadas.


----------



## gatogab

Me pregunto por qué algunos posts traen como título _'hai un fiore nelculo' _(sin , porque no se puede instalar en el título del post) y otros post llevan como título _'hai un fiore nel c*lo'_


----------



## Angel.Aura

Hola gatogab,

Desafortunadamente no es posible añadir los  en los títulos, entonces no hay manera de señalar el nivel de informalidad ahí.
El título ha sido recién modificado de manera que aparezca al hacer una búsqueda con la palabra culo.


----------



## gatogab

Angel.Aura said:


> Hola gatogab,
> 
> Desafortunadamente no es posible añadir los  en los títulos.


Por favor lea bien mi post #17. Trae suerte.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Disculpa mis dedos tan poco despiertos. Necesitaba completar mi mensaje antes de enviarlo.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Ciao, 

È curioso che nel mio paese, per esprimere il senso di essere fortunato, le parole
sono quasi le stesse, ma il loro significato è diverso da quello che hanno detto (tener una flor en el culo/nacer con una flor en el culo).


"Fulano tiene culo" = Fulano è fortunato

Nel Río de la Plata, “flor” ha un significato particolare come aggettivo che non è incluso nel DRAE, certamente derivato dalla seconda accezione di fiore, che esiste anche in italiano: flor 3. f. Parte mejor y más escogida de algo. (DRAE)


Tiene flor de casa = Ha una casa molto bella
Tenés flor de voz = La tua voce è straordinaria
*Fulano tiene flor de culo = Fulano è molto fortunato.*


----------



## gatogab

Come stai?
Bene, tu?

¿Cómo estás?
¡Flor!,¿tú?


----------



## MOMO2

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> ...
> *Fulano tiene flor de culo = Fulano è molto fortunato.*


 
Y si Fulano tiene un pompis precioso, no pueden decir que tiene flor de culo. ¿?


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

MOMO2 said:


> Y si Fulano tiene un pompis precioso


Chiaramente, Momo, quello è il significato più proprio. Devo solo fare un piccolo cambiamento: Fulan*a.*


----------



## Neuromante

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Chiaramente, Momo, quello è il significato più proprio. Devo solo fare un piccolo cambiamento: Fulan*a.*



Momo es una respetable señora, así que no hace falta ningún cambio


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Neuromante said:


> Momo es una respetable señora, así que no hace falta ningún cambio


Sí, sí, lo sabía. Me expresé mal: para *yo* poder decirlo tengo que cambiar al Fulano por la Fulana.
Gracias, Neuromante.


----------



## Angel.Aura

MOMO2 said:


> Y si Fulano tiene un pompis precioso, no pueden decir que tiene flor de culo. ¿?


Non dimenticare di usare i simboli per segnalare il linguaggio informale.
Per ricordare a noi tutti *quando* e *perché* si devono usare, rimando alla lettura di questo: 
 uno -> Italiano-Español
due -> ---> Collegamenti / Enlaces + Risorse / Recursos + Warning <---
e tre -> #*2*

Fatto.


Laura
_Moderatrice_


----------

